#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Ом-А-Хум..м или Ом-А-Хун..нг?

## Андрей Савин

как правильно произносить?

----------


## Вантус

[õːːm aːha hũː]

----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2013), Маркион (12.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> как правильно произносить?


И так и так правильно. Первое - на санскрите. Второе - по-тибетски

----------

Нар (14.06.2013), Нико (12.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И так и так правильно. Первое - на санскрите. Второе - по-тибетски


Топпер. Второе и на тибетском с ошибкой. "Кружочек" над ha произносится как м на тибетском. Встречается не только в мантрах ,но  и в сокращениях

----------

Aion (13.06.2013), Ашвария (12.06.2013), Иляна (12.06.2013), Топпер- (12.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Топпер. Второе и на тибетском с ошибкой. "Кружочек" над ha произносится как м на тибетском. Встречается не только в мантрах ,но  и в сокращениях


Да если б как [m]. Он вообще по-разному произносится в зависимости от традиции произношения санскрита и места в слове. Чаще всего - как назализация гласного, иногда - как назализация+[m], иногда - только как [m]. Тибетцы же - народец в целом весьма невежественный и о правилах санскритского произношения имеют крайне смутное представление.

----------

Маркион (12.06.2013), Топпер- (12.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да если б как [m]. Он вообще по-разному произносится в зависимости от традиции произношения санскрита и места в слове. Чаще всего - как назализация гласного, иногда - как назализация+[m], иногда - только как [m]. Тибетцы же - народец в целом весьма невежественный и о правилах санскритского произношения имеют крайне смутное представление.


Вантус. А вы невнимательны. Я про другое еще написал, про обычный текст без санскрита. Там это - m баз всякой назализации. Например в таком слове как thams cad, которое может превратиться в thaMd. Вполне нормально для сокращений.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус. А вы невнимательны. Я про другое еще написал, про обычный текст без санскрита. Там это - m баз всякой назализации. Например в таком слове как thams cad, которое может превратиться в thaMd. Вполне нормально для сокращений.


Да, правда, я тоже такое видел.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Правильно будет так, как получили в передаче от своего учителя.

----------

Вангдраг (15.06.2013), Вольдемар (13.06.2013), Дифо (15.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Правильно будет так, как получили в передаче от своего учителя.


Это крайне маловероятно.

----------

Карма Палджор (13.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Правильно будет так, как получили в передаче от своего учителя.


Со слов л. Йонтена.
Можно произносить на санскрите, мантра будет действовать. Но лучше - как говорил учитель.

У всех свои особенности слуха. Многие звуки для слуха местных аборигенов- не различимы. Каждый слышит немного по своему. У кого-то тонкий слух, у кого-то нет. Одинакового звучания не будет. Но если пошел такой разговор - приводите цитаты из тантр (а не объяснений) где бы было сказано, что надо как сказал учитель. А еще подумайте о таком моменте - иногда читают с такой скоростью, что вы не услышите. Что тогда будете делать ? Сухари сушить? а если вспомнить, что тибетцам санскрит произносить очень трудно и на нем читает не так уж и много лам, то это становится проблематичным

----------

Aion (13.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2013), Ашвария (13.06.2013), Вантус (13.06.2013), Топпер- (13.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Со слов л. Йонтена.
> Можно произносить на санскрите, мантра будет действовать. Но лучше - как говорил учитель.
> 
> У всех свои особенности слуха. Многие звуки для слуха местных аборигенов- не различимы. Каждый слышит немного по своему. У кого-то тонкий слух, у кого-то нет. Одинакового звучания не будет. Но если пошел такой разговор - приводите цитаты из тантр (а не объяснений) где бы было сказано, что надо как сказал учитель. А еще подумайте о таком моменте - иногда читают с такой скоростью, что вы не услышите. Что тогда будете делать ? Сухари сушить? а если вспомнить, что тибетцам санскрит произносить очень трудно и на нем читает не так уж и много лам, то это становится проблематичным


Это очень важно.
Иногда запоминание мантры из прочтения или другого источника может исказить смысл до неузнаваемости, достаточно одного не правильного звука в слове.
Ещё секрет. Иногда записывают мантры (моей традиции) в широко доступных местах, например в социальной сети, на предъявителя требования её. И заведомо там обязательно некоторые буквы или расстановка интервалов другие, особенно если это серьёзный текст. Некоторые люди используют такие очепятки как свои визитные карточки, но получивший знание от Учителя напрямую безошибочно понимает, где пропуск или вставка.
Пример как обозначается один и тот же слог (пранава):
AUM OM OWM OUM 3o <3*

----------

Топпер- (13.06.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> У всех свои особенности слуха. Многие звуки для слуха местных аборигенов- не различимы. Каждый слышит немного по своему. У кого-то тонкий слух, у кого-то нет. Одинакового звучания не будет.


Проблемы не только в слухе. Проблемы ещё и в произношении. Особенно когда приходится произносить звуки, не свойственные своему родному языку. В некоторых случаях без профессиональной постановки человек требуемый звук из себя извлечь не сможет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Проблемы не только в слухе. Проблемы ещё и в произношении. Особенно когда приходится произносить звуки, не свойственные своему родному языку. В некоторых без профессиональной постановки человек требуемый звук из себя извлечь не сможет.


Ага. А еще можно вспомнить Нагарджуну, который говорил, что то что говорит учитель и слышит ученик - несколько различается. Почему никто не прикладывает анализа при этом - совсем не ясно. Неужто так легко следовать традиции без понимания? Шакьямуни вроде как про другое говорил

----------

Legba (13.06.2013), Вантус (13.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Про то, что тибетцы не совсем правильно говорят мантры на санскрите слышал от тибетского ламы, что это акцент такой получился. Но произношение некоторых мантр не только от акцента зависело. Говорилось где-то, что ваджра в традиции от Миларепы звучало как бенза и что мол это обладало бОльшим благословением для тех, кто был в теме. То есть могли ведь спокойно произносить ваджра, но предпочитали бенза. В каком то районе Тибета устоялось Бацзр, в каком-то Бензар, в Монголии - Базар. Если быстро произносить базар-базар-базар-базар-базар, то это превращается в ваджра.

----------

Вангдраг (15.06.2013), Дифо (15.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если быстро произносить базар-базар-базар-базар-базар, то это превращается в ваджра.


А может в рынок?
Это не от акцента зависит. Тибетцы не способны произносить некоторые звуки. Акцент тут не при чем

----------

Ашвария (13.06.2013), Вантус (13.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Тибетцы "нынгают", так как в их языке такой носовой звук есть. А "м" с назализацией - это шик. Тем более ударение никто на этом звуке не делает. Произносят долгое "ху", которое заканчивается каким-то носовым звуком. И согласный звук "м/н" приходится только на переход от горлового звука к носовому. Если не вслушиваться, то и не услышишь разницу, так как длительные начало и конец слога будут звучать одинаково.

----------

Дифо (15.06.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А может в рынок?
> Это не от акцента зависит. Тибетцы не способны произносить некоторые звуки. Акцент тут не при чем


Так неспособность произносить некотрые звуки и есть акцент. Как у бурят не было буквы Ва и это звучало как Ба. Володя звучало как Болооди. И ник одного участника форума звучал бы как Болооди Болооди.

----------


## Ашвария

> А может в рынок?
> Это не от акцента зависит. Тибетцы не способны произносить некоторые звуки. Акцент тут не при чем


Да и кроме того есть реальное конкретное географическое место в горах: Bazaar  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Про то, что тибетцы не совсем правильно говорят мантры на санскрите слышал от тибетского ламы, что это акцент такой получился. Но произношение некоторых мантр не только от акцента зависело. Говорилось где-то, что ваджра в традиции от Миларепы звучало как бенза и что мол это обладало бОльшим благословением для тех, кто был в теме. То есть могли ведь спокойно произносить ваджра, но предпочитали бенза. В каком то районе Тибета устоялось Бацзр, в каком-то Бензар, в Монголии - Базар. Если быстро произносить базар-базар-базар-базар-базар, то это превращается в ваджра.


На самом деле, в тибетском санскрите есть немного оригинальных моментов - "дз" вместо "дж", "ц" вместо "ч", "б" вместо "в" в начале слога, "к" вместо "ш". Это действительно соответствует одной североиндийской традиции произношения санскрита.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

А не кха вместо ша в этой традиции было? Потому что слышал слово мукхе а написано муше. там многострочные слоги вообще непонятно как кто читает. Штом написано вроде а монголы читают хиодом и тибетский лама говорит что правильно так хиодом. Создается впечателние что монголы правильнее произносили санскрит. Или викрита читают бигэрда, тибетцы также по своему.

----------


## Вантус

> А не кха вместо ша в этой традиции было? Потому что слышал слово мукхе а написано муше. там многострочные слоги вообще непонятно как кто читает. Штом написано вроде а монголы читают хиодом и тибетский лама говорит что правильно так хиодом. Создается впечателние что монголы правильнее произносили санскрит. Или викрита читают бигэрда, тибетцы также по своему.


Вообще, пишут "мягкое ка". Некоторые произносят это "мягкое ка" как "кха". У меня также есть впечатление, что монголы многие слова санскрита читают правильней. Замечу, что некоторые тибетцы, из Гьюме, читают санскрит довольно близко к оригиналу, хоть и со своими особенностями.

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Если вопрос задан в традиции Кагью, тогда только Хунг никак иначе. А то ведь ом мани... слышится как моней  :Wink:

----------

Хольгер (22.05.2022)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если вопрос задан в традиции Кагью, тогда только Хунг никак иначе. А то ведь ом мани... слышится как моней


Кхм. А не судьба спросить пару кхенпо  - что именно написано? Тка что Хум, а н Хунг... и не иначе  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2013)

----------

